# Palmer auf Intense (951)



## [email protected] [email protected] (11. Juli 2009)

Mr. Shaun Palmer ist ja seit geraumer Zeit am Bike testen.
Nach V10 und Revolt kommt das 951...







                                mehr dazu:
MORE INFO


----------



## fritschki (15. Juli 2009)

Grad gesehen auf der DIRT homepage:
http://dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/...un-palmer-on-intense-cycles/dirt-1235363.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lientsch (16. Juli 2009)

yeah back to the roots baby


----------

